# A collection of British TV adverts 1950s - 1980s



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

They don't make 'em like this any more


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got hours of this stuff on DVD-R, makes for a great night of nostalgic viewing.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 11, 2011)

Blimey some of those brought back a few memories, a simpler time.  Mind you some of those are very Pearl & Dean 

KoD


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Oct 11, 2011)

Gives the impression that the quality of life in those days was better than now, but of course it wasn't. We know - we were there. And at the time we thought those adverts were horribly twee, which was why they changed. And now we want that tweeness back. Watching anything on telly now, whether it's an advert or the Antiques Roadshow, is like being beaten up.


----------



## bi0boy (May 26, 2013)

Trans World Airlines now serving European food such as Lasagne, and wait for it....Quiche Lorraine!


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2013)

When I was a kid  in a Birds Eye Cod in Batter advert


----------



## UhOhSeven (May 26, 2013)

> Watching anything on telly now, whether it's an advert or the Antiques Roadshow, is like being beaten up.


 
You think we had it bad? In the early 1990s, a US cable channel bought the BBC's back catalogue of Antiques Roadshow, and jazzed it up by superimposing a 'starburst' with a dollar value inside it over the moment of the 'value reveal'. This was accompanied by the sound effect of a cash register drawer opening. _Ker-CHING!_


----------



## weltweit (May 26, 2013)

From 1985, a classic


----------



## weltweit (May 26, 2013)

Not sure when this was from...


----------

